# Looking for a starter set



## NoVATrain (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I used to have an electric train set - I was looking to run it around the Christmas tree, but it looks like we got rid of it 

I'd like to get into the hobby and I've been researching some kits, but I have some questions. I'm looking at either an O or HO set. I like that the O is larger, but it looks like the O sets are more expensive as a result? I know Lionel is probably the biggest manufacturer, but what are some less expensive, good quality alternatives? I'd like to run a decently-sized set, but I don't want to spend an arm and a leg.... Eventually I think it would be awesome to have a G-sized build, but right now I'm looking for something reasonably priced in the ($100-$200) range.

Thanks

EDIT: maybe something like this? http://www.internettrains.com/merch...AC-00614&Category_Code=TRNHSCBACSTD&Featured=


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Some O gauge starter sets are not that much more expensive, like this set is only $190 from the same website... You even get a bridge with this set  

http://www.internettrains.com/merch...=LNL-630018&Category_Code=OG3TRNLNS&Featured=


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*starter set*

HO has the most flexibility on size and price. If you are thinking of "G" scale in the future, have a room 20 X 40 feet for a good and elaborate design. "G" scales here in florida run outside in the yard.


----------

